# Back from vacation and back to work



## JBroida (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys... made it back from vacation last night. Back to work today. I saw there are quite a few posts that i need to answer here... i will try to get to them today right after we get all of our shipments out and answer the backlog of e-mails.

-Jon


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome home, hope you had a great time!

Rick


----------



## mattrud (Jun 13, 2011)

hope you had a great vacation! now get back to answering e-mails at 3am


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 13, 2011)

Jon: I wish the best for your shop. Hope you and Sara get a great start!

Good luck my friend


----------



## JBroida (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys... just finished most of the e-mails... forum messages will get tackled after a brief nap 

@Matt I blame your jinx for me being up at 4am answering e-mails and messages 

@Oivind We just picked up keys for the store yesterday... moving in starts on the 15th... we are very exicted. Thanks so much.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed yourselves Jon! Pace yourself though, no need to kill yourself trying to catch up. I look forward to seeing the store when you have it up and going.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't wait to see pictures of the store when its up and running.


----------

